# Running wheels for Hedgehogs..



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Im buying all the equipment i need for my Hedgehog.. 

Im just wondering what type of wheel to buy.. Some people say you can get Hedgehog ones....?

Will a standard wheel that it says a guinea pig can use be ok? .. 
Iv been looking at this one .. What you think?

Large Comfort Wheel For Hamster Guinea Pigs on eBay, also, Guinea Pigs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 27-Oct-08 18:39:34 GMT)

One with a stand or should i get one that attaches to the cage? ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

That is the one I use at the moment, although I have used the flat saucers, they tend to poop in them, and the ones with bars are a big no no. They will just fall over if not cage mounted though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a giant silent spinner for my Hoggle


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Guessing you can attach that one to the cage then? 

Yea i know metal bar ones are a nono... 

Do they play with any other toys.. ? Heard they like toilet roll tubes lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... You can unscrew the back and screw it onto the bars. 

I give Hoggle a tube and various cat toys. When he was little, he used to take a different toy to bed with him every night, but now he's got his glider-y cagemates to snuggle with (yes, the glider CHOOSE to snuggle with a hedgehog some nights), he doesn't bother as much


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine have gotten their heads stuck in toilet tubes and wandered around with them for countless hours, I don't know how it amuses them so much! Mine like to explore any small spaces or anything new, love being out. I don't have any specific toys in the cage, they have their towels which they rearrange to their satisfaction for snuggles, and a wheel each, I give them cork bark, and a couple of them have plastic ramps with hideaway areas underneath... except for my male albino because he's too stupid and gets stuck on top of the ramp and doesn't know how to get back down :lol2: When I first had them I tried a few cat toys with bells on them and plastic things but they weren't that bothered, just being out and about is pretty good stimulation.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww its all sounding too cute!!

I was gonna get a level cage.. But decided not to because alot of people seem to think that they dont have the brains to figure out how to use stairs hehehee!

And i cant imagine why your Glider would want to snuggle with a hedgehog, Cant be very good to soft lol

What would you say is the best thing to use on the flooring of the cage & for bedding? 

Which cat food do you use?

Obviously iv read up on what all the care sheets say but its always good to hear people views. 

Cos alot of reptile care sheets give you the wrong advice .. Just wanna make sure i got it all right.


----------



## hoglet (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,
I use 11" Savic rat wheels and the 11" Silent spinner disks for the hogs and they don't seem to have a preference, The silent spinner disk is easier to clean as they do poo and wee as they run. You can lift the disk off and rinse it. The rat wheels are free standing and I haven't had any probs with them falling over, The wheel will depend on the cage you have decided on if your using Zoo Zone 2 the 3ft type either will be fine if you opt for a smaller 2ft cage a rat wheel will give you more space for bowls and toys.
Toys any cat type hard plastic toy they will play with and I use the cardboard tube split up the length which I put mealworms and seeds to get them routing about and keep them stimulated.
As for kibble (dry cat food), I have used whiskas complete and they love it, It also contains some dried veg instead of trying to get them to eat it separately, I also keep Live mealworms, Dried ones and a mixture of Sunflower seeds, peanut bits and dried banana and rasins to feed as a treat and to hide around there cages.
Your breeder should give you about a week of so's amount of its food to help you ween it over to your choice at 8 weeks if its a baby buy a kitten kibble the small size of the kibble helps it to get started on dry food and the extras in it help to boost its growth.
If you need anymore help let me know.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

mine has the large blue coloured [email protected] stand alone running wheel too - my degus have one too although they have it tied to the cage but there isnt anywhere to tie hoggie's down and it has never fallen over and his previous owner had no problems either


----------

